# Oldest mini still in circulation/production?



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm thinking Warp Spiders, as they're the exact same as they were when I first started playing 13 years ago. Not even in the Eldar range I can think of anything that is older.

Can anyone think of something that predates them?

By the way, Warp Spiders are what got me into 40K in the first place. But then XV15 and later XV25 Stealth Suits overshadowed them.

All the units I just mentioned have always been terrible. Sucks to be me. /whine


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Ragnar Blackmane, Ulrik the Slayer and the classic Njal Stormcaller (love that model)... they are all at least 18 years old, I think they're probably over 20.









EDIT- I'm not sure that Njal's original backpack though. I recon its been stolen off the old "SW Captain" model (wolf guard), who mysteriously no longer comes with it... then again he is probably just as old as the others (hell, who ever heard of SWs using captains).


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Jervis Johnson? 

Dunno, could be that Chaos dude on the Juggernaut thing or the old SW special characters.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think the Emperor Karl Franz on gryphon is about as old as those Space Wolves.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I meant 40K though, but sure why not.

If Fantasy counts, I think the Goblin Fanatics are in the running.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Brother captain stern? not entirely sure but I think hes been around for ages...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Brother captain stern? not entirely sure but I think hes been around for ages...


Naah, I dont think he is all that old.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

MC in Power Armour has been around for a long time, but not as long as 20 years.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I would say for 40k its probably classic Njal. That guy had already been out for a few years when I started playing way back in 2nd ed. Same with Ulrik I think... 

I think maybe the Greater Demon models are getting on a bit too.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Gonna agree with Doelago- that Khorne Berserker/Juggernaut miniature is probably the most dated looking 40k miniature I've seen.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmmm... what about some of the imperial tank. I know that the hellhouns, leman russ and chimera have been changed, but the base kit itself must still be the original from the late 80's/early 90's.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Commander Dante is a strong contender as well iirc. Not sure if he predates warp spiders or classic njall though... But I reckon it's a close call...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I think that Mephiston is the same era as Ulrik (Very 'flat' poses), the Talos is quite old, Khorne Lord on Juggernaught and the Icon Bearers are old, Kharn is getting on a bit, and 'Chaos Space Marine Lord 2' is a new name for the 'Chaos Lieutenant'. I don't know when Chaos had power-armoured, axe-wielding Lieutenants but it must be some time ago. Marneus Calgar in Power Armour is in the 2nd Ed. Ultramarines codex, as are the Chaplain on Bike and Terminator Captain IIRC. All of the Dark Angels special characters are 2nd ed. as they were in Codex: Angels of Death, along with Corbulo. Wartrakk and Warbuggy are from Gorkamorka, so I don't know about them. The Grot Assistants and Grot Tekkies both look fairly ancient.

That's a lot of contestants from just five armies.

Midnight


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

No Eldar predates the Warp Spiders?
Avatar?
Farseers?
Warlocks?


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I have in front of me White Dwarf issues 144 (december 1991), 155 (november 1992), 163 (july 1993) and an unknown wd (i lost the first and last few pages and cover, doh!) that i believe to be around 125-135. In them i've found the karl franz on gryphon, eldar jetbike, njal stormcaller in power armour, ragnar blackname and a fire dragon (although that could have been re-done since. Doesn't look much different though.). So they're at least 18 years old.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

How about the eldar warlocks? they are truly ancient (Ninja'ed)

I know that before they replaced it with a plastic kit the eldar wraithlord was the oldest so im guessing the warlocks were released around that time. I've been doing GW for about 16 years and they were old then

The fire dragons and farseer were redone a couple of years ago though


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> Hmmm... what about some of the imperial tank. I know that the hellhouns, leman russ and chimera have been changed, but the base kit itself must still be the original from the late 80's/early 90's.


nope they were redone when the codex came out, they look very similar and they are interchangeable with the originals but they are different.

i think two of the current eldar warlocks were released with WD127 in 1990/91 ish making them 20-21 years old.which is when the eldar became craftworld and got the aspect warriors.
http://www.solegends.com/citcat911/c2093eldaravatrwarlks.htm


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm gonna say what everybody else has been saying, the Classic Njal Stormcaller. Although I'm going to add "Lord of Tempests", at the end to make my post look more different and exciting. :wink:.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quick question. 

Wouldn't the Falcon be the oldest vehicle still around?


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Bits and Kits hit the nail on the head with the 1990/1 Eldar Warlock models.

Although they still have a Dark Angel Deathwing Terminator in the collectors section on the GW site, but I can't find a release date for it.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

I think the eldar jet bikes pre-date the falcon.


And the oldest model still in production is definately the wolf guard model with a wolfs head.
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440280a&prodId=prod1101905

He is 21 years old - He first appeared in 1990 and was featured in the 1991 catalog (with a different back pack to now).

The 'classic' space wolf characters were produced in 1992


The warlock was from 1991 - but they must have been bloody close together.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Doom rider,Nagash, The Skaven avatar of the horned rat, Khorne Lord on Jugger.


----------



## Hellhammer (May 1, 2011)

I thought it would be the old-school Al'Rahem model for the IG. He has been around forever.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Doom rider,Nagash, The Skaven avatar of the horned rat, Khorne Lord on Jugger.


Nagash isnt still on sale (at least not that I can find)

Veminlord is from 1993

The chaos lord on juggernaugh is much newer, post 2000 I think. Doom rider came out with 3rd edition chaos - so thats about 1998ish.



Hellhammer said:


> I thought it would be the old-school Al'Rahem model for the IG. He has been around forever.


Hes definately post 1994, as in 1993 they had the old yarrik model and I dont think all those metal guard boxsets came out until about 1995.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Maidel said:


> The chaos lord on juggernaugh is much newer, post 2000 I think.












That piece of... I cant say shit. Yes, the sculpt is shit by any and all standards of modern days, but I love the retro feel it has. I think I am going to get one.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Cruor99 said:


> Quick question.
> 
> Wouldn't the Falcon be the oldest vehicle still around?


The Vyper and the Falcon came out simultaneously. The Jetbike is older than both.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Oo - found some that might beat the previous oldest.

40K collectors - armour through the ages - the Mk1 armour guy also dates from 90/91.

Also the goff Rock band in the ork collectors dates from 90/91.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Doelago said:


> That piece of... I cant say shit. Yes, the sculpt is shit by any and all standards of modern days, but I love the retro feel it has. I think I am going to get one.


I've got one!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Njal Stormcaller, as well as the other Space Wolf characters came out in 1996. Around the same time as the last SW codex.

I still believe that the Eldar Warlocks hold the title of oldest model I believe because 19 long years is a lot of service for any model. I hope Eldar get redone soon. No more second ed crap.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Njal Stormcaller, as well as the other Space Wolf characters came out in 1996. Around the same time as the last SW codex.
> 
> I still believe that the Eldar Warlocks hold the title of oldest model I believe because 19 long years is a lot of service for any model. I hope Eldar get redone soon. No more second ed crap.


Hi

sorry - no - 1992 - ive got the citadel catalog from that year open in front of me. They came out with the second edition space wolf codex (well around about then).

And the wolf guard I posted earlier is older than the eldar warlock.



However - I found the winners and these cannot be beaten (sorry they are fantasy).

The elementals found in the warhammer collectors were first made avaialbe in 1985 - Ive just found the citadel journal where they are advertised. Also in the same issue is some of the dragons that are in the warhammer collectors range.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat500025a&rootCatGameStyle=


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Whoopsie. My bad. I knew it was around the time of one of the Clinton administrations.

As for fantasy I glad you came up with those because Karl Franz on Deathclaw is only about 8-9 years old.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Neg, Stephen. The earlier posters were correct. 

The SW special characters predate even 2d ed let alone the 2nd ed Space Wolf codex. Somewhere I still have the white dwarf that came out under the *Battle Manual* where the Grey Hunters stat line include intelligence, wool, and willpower. Ragnar and Ulrik and I believe Njal as well came out before 2nd ed.

Now here's the real mind fuck.

Every miniature we have named that is still in production for use (not the blocky old Jugger for instance) were all sculpted by Jes Goodwin. The original Space Wolves characters, and all the original Eldar warlocks and farseers are Jes' work. 

*Hats off Jes* That's some serious longevity. Your miniatures last longer than a lot of marriages.

And whoever mentioned these guys, unless they are re-sculpts, the MKI Thunder armor and MKIII Iron Armor are definitely from either Rogue trader or eeeearly 90's. The MK's II, V, & VI are all using new arms and guns so I'm less sure of them, but I think the bodies are the same age as the MKII and MKIII.











Cheers,
Kreuger

p.s. - and whoever is baggign on that jugger clearly never saw the original juggers! They're pretty goofy looking!
[center here - from my army section]

-


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Maidel said:


> Nagash isnt still on sale (at least not that I can find)


http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat500022a&rootCatGameStyle=


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

2 of the warlocks are from 90/91 as im leafing through the citadel 1986-91 catalogue, and the funny thing is, most of the models on the cover arnt even in the catalogue (necromunda gangers for instance......lol)


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat500022a&rootCatGameStyle=


Well blow me down - there he was.

Either way - hes a mid-90's model. About 1995/6 I cant remember when the first edition of the undead army book came out.



Kreuger said:


> Neg, Stephen. The earlier posters were correct.
> 
> The SW special characters predate even 2d ed let alone the 2nd ed Space Wolf codex. Somewhere I still have the white dwarf that came out under the *Battle Manual* where the Grey Hunters stat line include intelligence, wool, and willpower. Ragnar and Ulrik and I believe Njal as well came out before 2nd ed.


GW produced some fantastic background and stuff for the space wolves, shoved it in a white dwarf (1992) and then 1994 re-did it all and published the first space wolves codex. The real kicker was they re-wrote ALL the fluff that was in the new codex, and it was so much more bland than the stuff they published (for free!) in the white dwarf.



> Every miniature we have named that is still in production for use (not the blocky old Jugger for instance) were all sculpted by Jes Goodwin. The original Space Wolves characters, and all the original Eldar warlocks and farseers are Jes' work.


Does that include the wolf headed wolf guard model I found?



> And whoever mentioned these guys, unless they are re-sculpts, the MKI Thunder armor and MKIII Iron Armor are definitely from either Rogue trader or eeeearly 90's. The MK's II, V, & VI are all using new arms and guns so I'm less sure of them, but I think the bodies are the same age as the MKII and MKIII.


That would be me - they are from 1990/91. The ones with modern guns are plastic arms on metal bodies. I would assume that they simply snipped off the old arms from the MK V marine and recast him, but im not sure. the mk 1 and Mk 3 are both the original.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the warlocks, the space wolf captain and the different mk space marines are all jes goodwin and all saw the light of day in 91,Jes is 40K, many people say its J blanche but its not, its Jes Goodwin, he is responsible for the design and scuplting of so many iconic 40k items its mind blowing.
anyway i cant find anything pre 91 for 40k and im going to ignore the elementals as they ar ein the collectors section of the site and i dont know of an army in fantasy that uses them so i dont know if you can class them as "in production/circulation"


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

The Eldar Warlocks were definitely on sale in the July 1990 copy of White Dwarf, issue 127.
That's the one that introduced me to the Aspect Warriors for the first time and had an inclusive Eldar Army List. Although I'm sure they were going long before that. If I get time tomorrow I'll go further back in my collection, I just knew they were in that one.

Oh, and the Warlocks were £1.00 each.
Aspect Warriors £2.99 for 5 (or 3 Dark Reapers).


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Pssyche said:


> The Eldar Warlocks were definitely on sale in the July 1990 copy of White Dwarf, issue 127.
> That's the one that introduced me to the Aspect Warriors for the first time and had an inclusive Eldar Army List. Although I'm sure they were going long before that. If I get time tomorrow I'll go further back in my collection, I just knew they were in that one.
> 
> Oh, and the Warlocks were £1.00 each.
> Aspect Warriors £2.99 for 5 (or 3 Dark Reapers).


you know i had it in my mind as 1990, but my 127 is in the loft so couldn't swear to it, but that makes sense because i was sure i bought them for my 15th birthday and thats in august 90.

Those were the days, i could go into town and buy a pack of aspect warriors,get a burger and bus fair for a fiver, now a fiver will barely get me the the bus fair or the burger and definitely wont get the aspect warriors.
I remember painting the dark reapers first, squad of three perfectly matching the painting in the WD, i painted them all night while watching the Howling on my portable TV....happy days...


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I remember the releases of almost everything in this thread...

God, the Klokk is old...


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

The only other one that I can think of... and unsure if its still in production is the DA Vet Captain with the Indian style head dress, he was around in collectors for quite some time and had to date to the early 90's alongside his Ultramarine classic plasma pistol/powersword figure captain friend with the roman style helmet top. But something is telling me that they are more likely 92.

It is interesting to look at this, but be aware.... there are plenty of us still out there with ancient figures that are still perfectly legit to play in the modern game whether they be in production or not....

25mm based terminators with rounded shoulders.... still legal. 
egg walker sentinels... still shooting for the emperor since 1987!
Imperial Army troopers with lasguns....
any of the space marine metal figures, excluding space marines wielding shuriken catapaults.

They definitely need to bring back the Human Bomb for the IG.... ah the 80's! Awesomely british mini manufacturers being politically incorrect! Pure Gold.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok, the Space Wolf Terminator Rune Priest is the oldest mini I can see in the old catalogues that are still available today.

you guys should check out: 
http://www.solegends.com/citadel/index.htm

I found it ages ago by accident.

Rev


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.solegends.com/citcat9x3/c92402chaosspacemarines-03.htm

shit, those old juggernaughts were poo!! and I didn't actually think that wheelie beast was an actual GW mini, at least, not an unconverted one!!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I've done this wrong Haven't I?


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Most of the eldar are still old models it seems.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

There is nothing old about that Harlie.

Pretty much everything on the Eldar range has been re-done in that last 3 or so years. Bar a couple of Warlocks and the avatar.

One could argue that the Tau are a little old.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

The current chaos dreadnought dates back to 1992-3 if I remember correctly. So it is right up there with the old junk still available.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

turel2 said:


>


They date back to the mid to late 80s. I want to pick them up just for the awesomeness of them.


----------



## Acid Trip (May 2, 2011)

I believe the old titan crew ive been playing since the old rouge trader or 1st edition believe u can still get them from mail order


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Marbo must be pretty old now? 
Same applies to Kharn, Abaddon, Fabius and Ahriman.

AND

The landspeeder.

All from the 90s I believe.


----------



## Acid Trip (May 2, 2011)

the 2nd edition chaos codex didnt come out till err let me say 97 kharn n all them chaos boys are younger than eldrad mini....actually pheniox lords are really old


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

IanC said:


> They date back to the mid to late 80s. I want to pick them up just for the awesomeness of them.


90/91 they were originally Goff rok band models, and are the same age as the eldar warlocks, but they are not in the codex and are collectors models so i would say not really in production as such, 

I have gone through stuff of legends and i can find anything 40k pre 90/91 that still kicking about but as the game came out in 1987 its highly unlikey anything from the prior 3 years upto 1990 will still be available,1990 onwards was for most people the start of 40k the war game ,this was also the time that alot of the fluff and army development started to happen and became what we know today, this is when marines became mk7 & 8, eldar got espect warriors,orks got clan structures, squats got canned, Nids arrived with space crusade, Realms of chaos came along.
For those not old enough to remember it,its difficult to describe that era,but basically you didnt have a codex, you had a WD army list if you were lucky or possibly a compilation in a compendium,almost everything was experimental, house rules ruled, new stuff or the game was printed in the magazine every month,you had very little idea what was going to be released, almost everything was metal (lead),though cheap by todays standards models were still expensive compared to other hobbies, and pretty much anything went, imagination was a massive part of the game back then.


----------



## Acid Trip (May 2, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> 90/91 they were originally Goff rok band models, and are the same age as the eldar warlocks, but they are not in the codex and are collectors models so i would say not really in production as such,
> 
> I have gone through stuff of legends and i can find anything 40k pre 90/91 that still kicking about but as the game came out in 1987 its highly unlikey anything from the prior 3 years upto 1990 will still be available,1990 onwards was for most people the start of 40k the war game ,this was also the time that alot of the fluff and army development started to happen and became what we know today, this is when marines became mk7 & 8, eldar got espect warriors,orks got clan structures, squats got canned, Nids arrived with space crusade, Realms of chaos came along.
> For those not old enough to remember it,its difficult to describe that era,but basically you didnt have a codex, you had a WD army list if you were lucky or possibly a compilation in a compendium,almost everything was experimental, house rules ruled, new stuff or the game was printed in the magazine every month,you had very little idea what was going to be released, almost everything was metal (lead),though cheap by todays standards models were still expensive compared to other hobbies, and pretty much anything went, imagination was a massive part of the game back then.


I remeber vaguely that time been along time but it was almost like an rpg when picking ur army n getting ur load out ur rolled dice to see what ur character had...thats the time of the old realm of codex books came out...pick em up there were 2 one for khorne n slaanesh n one for tzeentch n nurgle some awsome art work n some good background but u would think ur reading a DnD book with the rules back then


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> 90/91 they were originally Goff rok band models, and are the same age as the eldar warlocks, but they are not in the codex and are collectors models so i would say not really in production as such,
> 
> I have gone through stuff of legends and i can find anything 40k pre 90/91 that still kicking about but as the game came out in 1987 its highly unlikey anything from the prior 3 years upto 1990 will still be available,1990 onwards was for most people the start of 40k the war game ,this was also the time that alot of the fluff and army development started to happen and became what we know today, this is when marines became mk7 & 8, eldar got espect warriors,orks got clan structures, squats got canned, Nids arrived with space crusade, Realms of chaos came along.
> For those not old enough to remember it,its difficult to describe that era,but basically you didnt have a codex, you had a WD army list if you were lucky or possibly a compilation in a compendium,almost everything was experimental, house rules ruled, new stuff or the game was printed in the magazine every month,you had very little idea what was going to be released, almost everything was metal (lead),though cheap by todays standards models were still expensive compared to other hobbies, and pretty much anything went, imagination was a massive part of the game back then.


Oh how miss those day, and how I miss having a White dwarf that actually gave you something other than battle reports and adverts. Wd127 (eldar) and which ever ones the ork and space wolf army lists are in where far and away the best White dwarfs ever written.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Acid Trip, so you've been fielding some Titan Crew models since Rogue Trader and not only are they still unpainted, but you've not even glued the arms on or stuck them on bases.

You Sir, are the most hardcore Tinboy that I have ever encountered.

I salute you!


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Kreuger said:


> Neg, Stephen. The earlier posters were correct.
> 
> The SW special characters predate even 2d ed let alone the 2nd ed Space Wolf codex. Somewhere I still have the white dwarf that came out under the *Battle Manual* where the Grey Hunters stat line include intelligence, wool, and willpower. Ragnar and Ulrik and I believe Njal as well came out before 2nd ed.
> 
> ...


Oh God yeah the old Hot Dog of Khorne. That thing was fucking awful. Or the 2nd edition Tyranid Warriors. Good Lord.. 










bahaha


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Orochi said:


> Marbo must be pretty old now?
> Same applies to Kharn, Abaddon, Fabius and Ahriman.
> 
> AND
> ...


Marbo is a 3rd ed model. Late 90s (since 3rd started in '97).
CSM characters are all 2nd ed models, 1993 or so.

The landspeeder has been redone from its 1997 version [first time in plastic] (overall, it's had 7 different models covering different varieties). Different parts layout, different sprues, no longer a hybrid for the Tornado/typhoon models.


----------

